# Not a GA bear but my first bear



## jonkeltay (Jan 8, 2010)

I did not kill this one in GA but it was my first bear and wanted to share it.  I killed it in Virginia on a WMA.  We were deer hunting and this walked up me.  Shot him at 15 yards with a T/C Omega muzzleloader.  He weighed 573 pounds, measures 80 inches from nose to base of tail, 33.5 inches around his neck, and 60 inches around his chest. I am having a full body mount done, can't wait to get him back!!!


----------



## xhunterx (Jan 8, 2010)

congratulations, nice bear, just glad i didn't have to help drag him out


----------



## Dennis67 (Jan 8, 2010)

Excellent Job great Bear Congrats.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 8, 2010)

Thats a great bear.  We got friends up there in the mountains that invited us up this past season for an archery hunt and we could not go.  They got 3 bears for 3 hunters...LOTS of bears in the mountains up there!  Thats one of the biggest i have seen though.  Congrats!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 8, 2010)

*Wow, thats a hugh Black Bear*

I would get a full body mount too. He is fantastic with a great coat too. Congrads.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2010)

He's been hitting some dumpsters!!


----------



## Brother Bear (Jan 8, 2010)

Great bear.  That would make anybody proud!


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice bear!  That should fill up a truck bed.  Congratulations!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 8, 2010)

he was full grown for sure!  congrats


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 8, 2010)

That is an absolute whopper. There aren't many bigger than that one running around.


----------



## Jarred (Jan 11, 2010)

HOLY CRAP Boar or sow?


----------



## Hardknox (Jan 11, 2010)

Great bear, congrats and make sure you post the mount


----------



## pnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Big fat bear!  Congrats!


----------



## General3388 (Jan 11, 2010)

man what a bear! congratulations!


----------



## littleman102475 (Jan 11, 2010)

what a bear


----------



## jonkeltay (Jan 13, 2010)

It was a boar.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 16, 2010)

> Great bear, congrats and make sure you post the mount



X2.......I cant wait to see that!  Man what a BRUTE!!


----------



## jonkeltay (Feb 17, 2012)

It took two years to get him home but I think is was worth the wait.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice,  thats a big Bear!  I know your proud of that one


----------



## chevyman10709 (Feb 17, 2012)

nice bear! what does a full body mount on a bear like that cost?


----------



## huntaholic (Feb 17, 2012)

*nice !*

Congrats !  fine bear !


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful bear.  Congrats

John I.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Feb 19, 2012)

*Not a Bear.!!*

That's a BRUTE !!!!! congratulations   beautiful....BRUTE !!!!...


----------



## Joshredsox27 (Feb 19, 2012)

Love this! What a beast!


----------



## Budda (Feb 20, 2012)

ifn your gots to ask chevyman, you aint gonna afford it.


----------



## redneck83 (Feb 20, 2012)

awesome bear!  congrats


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 1, 2018)

What a great public land boar!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2018)

Congrats. Didn’t even know they had bears that big.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 1, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Congrats. Didn’t even know they had bears that big.


This is 6 years old I just thought it was a great bear!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2018)

Joe Brandon said:


> This is 6 years old I just thought it was a great bear!


I seen that. I just thought I would play along. ?


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 1, 2018)

Still a nice bear. Congrats


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 2, 2018)

Joe Brandon said:


> This is 6 years old I just thought it was a great bear!



I see I'm not the only one digging through all the old threads before season!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 2, 2018)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> I see I'm not the only one digging through all the old threads before season!


Haha! Yes sir. I feel like I there is so much to be taught by some of you guys who have gotten this thing down pat! I love reading through all of these.


----------

